# Ugly mouth when talking.



## Donttalk2me (Jul 21, 2017)

When I record myself talking, I absolutely cringe at how I sound, how my eyes look nervous, my smile, and especially the way my lip pulls up and to the right. It's pretty extreme when I say my S's. How can I fix this? I find I usually smile to the right when I talk to hide this.


----------



## hydra0902 (Jul 1, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. you're probably just over analyzing yourself (I do the same thing sometimes)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This is the type of thing that noone will notice except you.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Donttalk2me said:


> When I record myself talking, I absolutely cringe at how I sound, how my eyes look nervous, my smile, and especially the way my lip pulls up and to the right. It's pretty extreme when I say my S's. How can I fix this? I find I usually smile to the right when I talk to hide this.


Only thing i see here is perfect teeth and perfect lips.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Donttalk2me said:


> When I record myself talking, I absolutely cringe at how I sound, how my eyes look nervous, my smile, and especially the way my lip pulls up and to the right. It's pretty extreme when I say my S's. How can I fix this? I find I usually smile to the right when I talk to hide this.


Soooooooooo yeah you're overhtinking this. I was plagued by similar thoughts all my childhood. "my voice is wierd" "oh this word is shameful to say" "omg i look so weird when talking"

just tell yourself to stfu. If you had a stroke or a facial disfigurement then you'd be concerned for real.

Also look to Dan O'Brien at Cracked, he has social phobia. And Dennis Tzeng at Collider Video, i'm pretty sure he has social phobia as well. And Harrison Ford , he has social phobia. And Jeff Goldblum. Notice how their self-consciousness can be seen by other people, but we don't judge them for it, they can't help that they're nervous (apart from Conan O'brien, he seems to comment on people's behavior all the time regardless of what they're doing).

You're not alone.


----------

